# Natural Fork Encino



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Hola amigos Resorteros!

Para abrir boca en este foro aquí les presento una de mis slingshots a ver que les parece.

Desde muy niño tengo la afición por las resorteras.

Ojala sea de su agrado.

With translator:

Hello friendly Resorteros! In order abrir mouth in this forum I present/display one to them of my here slingshots to see that it seems to them. From very young I have the liking by the resorteras. Hopefully it is of its affability.













Chepo


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

More pics:

Its name Torcuata, they watch so that it of different angles






























Chepo


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

_Very_ nice slingshot, Chepo!!

It looks like the handle is perfectly shaped and balanced?!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful shooter ! I love it !


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

What a coincidence. I noticed it in your avatar and from what I could tell it looked like a great natural. Now that I see it better, I like it even more, with it's grain and the subtle curves of its natural state.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

What a beauty!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice, beautiful work


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's a beautifull looking slingshot.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice! It kind of looks like an Antler from an animal! Flatband


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Es muy bonita y muy bueno. Nice. JT


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Me gusto muchisimo!







¿Qual es el revestimiento?


----------



## Recurves1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Very natural beauty! Nice work!!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Love it, my type of slingshot, jeff


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Este es uno tenedor hermoso madero! Yo estoy un hombre des tenedors mederos.

That is a fine natural fork! I am a man of natural forks, too.

More bad Spanish from me, I'm afraid, but at least it's practice.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

my good ol' compadre!!!

I'm glad you've decided to enter this forum, as you can see, is a place where we can learn a lot for our "fork-work"









Gentlemen of the forum, I would introduce yo to "Don Chepo", one of the best Mexican crafstman with whom I had the opportunity and fortune to cross forks







(LOL), in fact, I consider my mentor, teacher and friend... a second father... almost like my grandfather









knives sheaths, leather works, as well as his woodcrafts, mainly knife handles, natural encino slingshots and other outstanding items are becoming more and more appreciated by fans of hunting, down in the old and dusty México. nice to have you here compadre!!!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

How is this thing finished? It looks very fibrous, yet with a smooth surface finish of some kind.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

that's the natural look of "encino" (oak?) wood, when you're working it feels like a very saturated network made of dried meat. And let me tell you that you can go crazy trying to polish the encino and let it smooth and free of splinters ... but with a little perseverance and the some skills with the sandpaper, you can achieve a "porcelain finish" on wood, its kinda dificult ... but achievable.

I have been lucky to have one of the forks made by Don Chepo, who kindly gave me one of their forks on my birthday last year. a piece of very good quality, I can say that they are.

well, the finish is usually only dive for several days in linseed oil... and that is basically the process of finishing


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful shooter.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Caramba! 

And now since I make him to be thankful? 

Thank you very much to all.

And thanks to Chaneke-Josh to answer about the treatment the wood, that as he says after the seal with linseed oil details the polished one and thus the vein of this wood stands out. 

In truth I feel flattered by its commentaries, thank you very much.(Y que decir de las palabras de mi carnal chaneke, puuuuf! estuve al borde de las lagrimas. muchas gracias bro!) (And that to say of the words of my brother chaneke, puuuuf! I was on the brink of madness the tears. thank you very much bro)

Aaaaaaaaaaah! And the dark parts are by the application of a drying to the fork with fire or in fathoms to determine the form of the same and something of the toasting it had left, I thought that it gave character him and for that reason I did not remove it absolutely.


Chepo.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks, Josh and Chepo.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Nice! It kind of looks like an Antler from an animal! Flatband


Exactly! I can't get over how perfect this catty looks!!!


----------

